# How much should I be saving?



## jakearmitage (10 Apr 2009)

I get just shy of 1000 euro into my hand every month my rent plus bills is about 280 a month I pay 316 euro a month towards a loan I have no other real exepnses just food no car no dependants the bad news I blow the rest on drinking and eating out and taxis to and from places?


----------



## DrMoriarty (10 Apr 2009)

As suggested here, you should probably concentrate on clearing your credit card debt and your overdraft first.


----------

